# Super Vinpro Transfer Pump with prefilter and hose



## timothyg (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone have any opinion about the "Super Vinpro Transfer Pump with prefilter and hose" found at http://www.homebrewit.com/wine-beer-filters.php ?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 5, 2011)

I had one and never used it. I sold it to Julie for transferring beer so maybe she can answer. Unless if you have large barrels or tanks, I would consider a vacuum pump. That is what I use.


----------



## timothyg (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm under the impression that "transfer pump" == "vacuum pump".


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 6, 2011)

This is not true. The transfer pump is mechanical. You cannot degas with it either.


----------



## timothyg (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, thanks for the info. Scratch that pump then .


----------

